# css list (navigation)... current?



## Apfelkuchen (10. November 2005)

Hallo. ich benutze folgenden Code für meine Navigation:


  <div id="navcontainer">
      <ul id="navlist">
          <li id="active"><a href="#" id="current">punkt 1</a></li>
          <li><a href="#">punkt 2</a></li>
          <li><a href="#">punkt 3</a></li>
          <li><a href="#">punkt 4</a></li>
          <li><a href="#">punkt 5</a></li>
      </ul>
  </div>

   wie kann ich es nun so machen, dass sicht das id=active verändert wenn ich auf einen der links 2-5 klicke.


----------



## Maik (10. November 2005)

Was soll sich denn an der ID*#active* verändern, wenn einer der anderen Links angeklickt wird   

Oder soll einer der Links beim Anklicken aktiv geschaltet werden, sprich die ID*#active* erhalten?

Wenn ja, dann benötigst du 5 HTML-Seiten, in denen die ID innerhalb der Listenpunkte 'durchwandert' und so die aktuell geöffnete Seite in der Navigation optisch hervorhebt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. November 2005)

Maik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder soll einer der Links beim Anklicken aktiv geschaltet werden, sprich die ID*#active* erhalten?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann benötigst du 5 HTML-Seiten, in denen die ID innerhalb der Listenpunkte 'durchwandert' und so die aktuell geöffnete Seite in der Navigation optisch hervorhebt.


 
 brauche ich da auf jeden fall 5 html seiten? kann man das nicht irgendwie anders lösen?


----------



## Maik (10. November 2005)

Wo befinden sich denn die verlinkten Inhalte für Punkt 1 - 5 ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. November 2005)

naja, ich würde sie gerne in einem eigenen DIV Layer auf der Seite includen. Somit hätte ich eine Seite mit Navigation/shoutbox/etc. und der inhalt wird unten eingeblendet (wie als ob ich es mit frames machen würde...


----------



## Maik (10. November 2005)

Dann benötigst du JavaScript oder PHP, um die ID*#active* dem angeklickten Navigationspunkt zu übergeben.


----------



## Inspector (14. November 2005)

Hi,

ich bin mir ja jetzt nicht sicher, was Du eigentlich machen möchtest. Also im Detail, meine ich. Für mich ergeben sich da zwei Fragen:

1. Warum ID? Warum nicht Class? Eine ID per JavaScript zu ändern halte ich für keine so gute Idee. Eine Class zu ändern ist hingegen trivial und effektiv.

2. Warum das Listenelement ändern? Wenn Du stattdessen den Link nimmst, hast Du Zugriff auf die Pseudoattribute :lin, :visited, :active, :hover (hab ich einen vergessen?). Vielleicht tust Du Dir damit leichter.

Ansonsten: iframe und layer sind Teufelszeug  Nimm object oder div. Mit object kannst Du nicht nur Gedudel einbinden, auch andere html-Seiten. Und von mehreren div's kannst Du z.B. alle bis auf einen per display: none unsichtbar machen und durch das Menue (per JavaScript) eben einen davon sichtbar machen. Der Vorteil: Es muß beim Umschalten noch nicht mal eine neue Datei angefordert werden, da Alles schon da ist.

Ah ja, und falls es ganz state of the art sein soll, google mal nach "AJAX". Nein, nicht das Scheuerpulver


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. November 2005)

Inspector hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin mir ja jetzt nicht sicher, was Du eigentlich machen möchtest. Also im Detail, meine ich. Für mich ergeben sich da zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...


 
 na wow, danke für die vielen tipps. ich schau mir das ganze mal an und melde mich wieder....


----------

